# Mammoth Jack as a guard?



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

We ( boyfriend and I ) have been going back and forth in what type of livestock guard to get. We have right now 10 dairy and meat goats. We do have coyotes that are getting closer and closer. Getting a dog isn't what I _realllly _want to get but if I have to I will. My boyfriend on the other hand does not want another dog. I think he thinks I am going to bring in the house like the other four dogs we have lol. I am little scared about it because our herd queen Addie HATES dogs. If my four are around she will head butt, run over, roll them. So I am worried she would do that with a LGD.

So here is what I am thinking. Getting a Mammoth Jack to guard the goats and something I can ride. I miss having a horse and going riding. So what does everyone think? The boyfriend is more open to this opinion because he doesnt have to buy me a horse and he loves Donkeys. Also I think it would be easier on my already busy day to be able to have an animal that will eat the same thing the goats do.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

As long as the jack ( and be sure it's a gelding) is very goat friendly. I have two mini donk- jacks and they treated my goats like your herd queen doe treats dogs- except the donks started biting my goats neck/spine and achilles tendons. Some donkeys are okay with goats if they were raised with them/smaller animals. Be sure to know first so you don't lose stock. It took a few days to see that it was not a working relationship at our place, and I separated the critters immed...forever. The donks would run the goats to death, mow em over and bite them, esp when bored.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Having had a Mammoth jack for many years as my sire for making mules, I can tell you they aren't the choice for a livestock guardian. I started breeding him and riding him when he was three. Easy to raise, easy to breed, easy to ride, and I rode him a lot.

I prefer riding mules since they, like a horse, move out better than the donks. The donk doesn't know how long you'll be working him and conserves his energy. You can get them into a trot or gallop, but they may not stay there very long.

When I lived where there were tons of feral hogs, one got on my property. The Mammoth just picked his head up, looked, laid his head back down and dozed off. 

My Dexter steer that I rode and drove wanted to mother the pig. Had to tie him up to dispatch the pig.

Livestock guardians have a 24/7 job and aren't used for any other disciplines. When using a donkey, the standard donkey is used. Never a jack (their mind is elsewhere!)

The most successful guarding donks I've seen have come from breeders of livestock guardian donkeys. Altho some may be successful, you take your chances using any ol' donk. They can chase goats into heart attack, pick them up by the neck and shake them until they're dead, etc.

Give this a lot of thought and do some research. You may have to change boyfriend's mindset! 

I use dogs to guard my stock.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

As others have said, jacks are usually not a good choice for livestock guardians. Sometimes you will find a good one, but it's pretty rare, especially if ungelded. And sometimes they will accept their own flock very well, but see new born kids and lambs as intruders and kill them. I'd stick with a good livestock guardian breed dog.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I had a very bad experience when I tried putting a small standard gelded donkey in with my sheep/goats/calves. I recommend getting a dog as well.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I kinda thought that would be everyone thoughts. Hmmm... guess its back to the drawing board.


----------

